
Corona Virus Real Reports – How was it? How did you fight it? - titusblair
https://www.facebook.com/groups/513914352883877/
======
mtmail
For those without a Facebook account, can you post a summary, or the content?

~~~
titusblair
Yes will do! It's easy to manage this via FB due to the sheer volume of people
across the globe on there.

